

The "Getting Shit Done" Sleep Cycle - rvcamo
https://medium.com/better-humans/f8b43ea455aa

======
dkersten
_Not much is known about sleep and why we need it_

Wasn't there some research posted recently about how sleep is when toxins are
cleaned from your brain or some-such?

